# Intending to start (and finish) my CJ career out there.



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

Greetings from Oregon, of all places. 
It is my aspiration to move out to the Mass. coast and start work with an agency. Current thoughts lean towards working in Boston but living outside the city, preferably on the coast.
My current questions revolve around such things as:
"If I'm working for Boston PD, where would be a nice "quaint" town in relatively close (20-30min) distance?"
Bonuses would include cheap rent (what is the cost of living in mass?)
Quiet, comfortable neighborhood.
A "fast fashion" store locally. Fiancee is a fashion major and looking for the "JC Penny, Nordstrom, Forever 21 style stores for work. (how's availability in that industry?)

"How is availability job wise? Read that you go through a "cadet" phase before becoming eligible. Is it really two years or has it extended out past that?"

"Are there any "prestigious" and "real" security firms for the interim? I've worked random security positions from walking an empty building for 8 hours to being a glorified secretary. Looking for something more fun"

"How are cops received in the area? If you could put it on a scale of Craigslist to frequented coffee shop I'll get the idea"

I'll think of a few more eventually but this will do for a start. Any and all answers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

The blunt truth is that Mass is not the best place to move to if you want to find a police job. With the current economy, there is not a lot of hiring right now. If a municiplaity is hiring, a lot of times they are picking up guys that have been laid off from other places.

Boston, like many cities and towns in Massachusetts hires from the civil service exam offered every other year. *To be hired for Boston, you need to live in Boston.* You can find civil service info at Civil Service Information - Executive Office for Administration & Finance


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Are you effing kidding me? GFY, troll. You want a quaint town to live in, try South of France. You want cheap rent in Mass? Get on welfare. How is the job situation? We are trying to avoid layoffs. It's not how cops a recieved, it's how hard they take it in the ass from the local government. Your fiancée is a fashin major? Move to New York garment district. 

I think you are just bored in front of your computer so you decided to fiddle-fuck around with us for a bit. Have the curtecy or registering so we at least have a user name to shit on.

Oh and BTW, happy fucking holidays, dip shit.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

that post sounds like you'd be better suited for a 9-5 office job rather than chasing gang bangers in town.

working for the BPD and living on the coast is a great idea. just get in line with everybody else. par-10, vets, transfers, etc

plus you have to be a resident of Boston for one year before you can take the test ( with every other kid living in the city ) and don't try to "mail-in" your residency because even if you did make the academy you'll have to show where you live and they will talk to your neighbors.


if you've got some serious juice and make the PD my pick would be the south shore. very pretty, quiet . the houses start at half a million and go up from there.

oh, there is a little chique line of fashion boutiques on the south shore called Talbots, but last i heard they were going out of business.

Boston is fortunate to have all the collages, universities and hospitals to keep it's economy going , but is no different that rest of the country with this bad economy


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

I understand the impact of the economy on jobs out there. Was previously considering doing a bit more military as an MP to make me just that more appealing to where I want to work but they don't need any people either.
Oregon has no openings at all. I was able to find one "part-time" sort of corrections job via craigslist but that was it.

That's also why your cadet program is appealing, in that you get your foot in the door rather then cold-calling like you have here. I'm willing to put the time and effort in to get a job where I want. I went to sub school down in Grotton CT. Which is why I'm looking at the east coast on the water as where I want to start and be for at least 25 years.

So if I want to work there I need to live there...Makes sense. I was always taught that it's better to live far away from where you work so you don't see the same streets and people every day even when you're off and supposed to be down.

Happy holidays to you to, Mr. *263FPD*. Hope you don't mind I used you as a referring member for my registration. You seemed like such a nice guy and all.

Honestly you may be right about the 9-5. I'm not sure. I have yet to work for a major city, volunteer or otherwise. I've done volunteer work for very very small cities and college towns. So purdy much no experience in that area at all. Yet another plus to the cadet program. I can see if it's not for me or if I love it. I'm still in the little kid mindset of wanting to do SWAT and all that jazz. How is the Sheriff's office?

Residency isn't an issue. I have such a huge resume I can tailor it to almost any field and at least get an interview. Security has been my fallback for some time and should be easy enough to find in the "big city".

Thank you for the suggestion on where to look as well. I'm thinking we may eventually have to take a trip out there and look around ourselves to see where feels right.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*LAWL!!!!*:yellowcarded:


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hows the SO? MS is hiring one slot, right? :teeth_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for registering. You needed a reality check. There is almost no Police job in Massachusetts that does not require a residency in order to be considered for the I initial application. Boston requires you to live in the city for at least seven years on e hired and at least one year prior to the exam. Your first post is so full of underlying assumption that it made me cringe. The undertone makes it seem as if you merely have to apply for a police department and they will fall at your feet offering you competative wages. Getting hired on a PD in Massachusetts is no easy task. The economic climate and the general attitude toward public safety, make the ordeal that much harder. I am sure that the general attitude toward the police on Oregon is no better then it is here, but the simple fact that this is one of the most liberal states in the country we as Police Officers do not have a widespread support.

Cost of living is such that renting an apartment is no cheaper then paying a mortgage on a house or a condo. Only difference is coming up with a down payment. 

Back to LE employment. If you want to work in this state, you will have to move here NOW. There isn't a civil service exam slated for 2011 as of this time so at least you would have that going for you. The test is normally given once every two years unlike some other states where tests are run several times a year.

In short, I got on the job onthe 1990's. Though a much more stable time for police recruitment, it still took about four years. My wife got on her PD in 2003. Took her about a year all together. After that, the hiring went right down the hill and it is still rolling at full speed. Massachusetts State Police had not hired in five years. Our Gogernor will see to it that not much changes on that front. You want instant gratification, move South or West. This isn't the place for you if you are easily disapointed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

The reality check is there. I'm sorry the first post sounded like I knew exactly what I was doing. I have a vague idea but I'm trying to get all my ducks in a row before anything else. The way I see it I need everything else in place (to live there, to have financial means until it does happen, and to know how it's going to happen) before I begin the application process.

Another reason I was so flippant about the application is that I'm not POSATIVE that's where I'll end up. As pahapoika said, I might be more suited for a 9-5 style small town job. Seems like I could find my "quaint little town" feel easier that way, not to mention cheaper. Which leads me back to my original question of where along the coast would a town like that be? Then again if someone like Boston has no turnover that doesn't look to good for a smaller pd. 

Thank you for the info about renting/owning. Currently paying $300 a month right now. Apparently not possible out there from what you're saying. Makes the Fiancee's job all the more important then. 

I'm about 3 classes away from finishing my two-year CJ. I have to option to go on for a transfers and a Juvenile Delinquency certification. Which is very appealing to me. Moving out there immediately isn't an option. But from what you've said that dosn't matter. Seems like I would stand a far far better chance of getting into Boston PD if I start at a smaller local then lateral in. 

So where would I be looking for a comfortable coastal town? Affordable would be the key. And anyone willing to speculate on the economy a few years out? I figure it will take me at least a year to finish up here, followed by 2 years of volunteer work. So what's your idea of how the job field will look 3-5 years out?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

IMO, If you want to see what Mass will look like 3-5 years out. I'm thinking it will look alot like Detroit. (No that is not a good thing). If you are looking for cheap living the coast is not going to happen. Most of the places even with smelling distance of the ocean are priced higher than most cops are going make. (regardless of what the herald says). 

My advice would be to take any and all exams you can. Have you thought about other states on the coast or are you really hoping for Mass? I know CTSP tests a lot more often than Mass does and they acutally put classes through their academy. Just saying dont limit yourself to what you have specified. You will need to adapt. Good luck. Also there are numerous threads on here that can give you alot of information take some time and read some of them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

Boston was simply an appealing choice. I went and saw Dane Cook there while I was at school in Groton and liked the look and feel of it so it came to my mind when I thought of my list.
. East Coast
. Snow
. Water
. Bigger City (more possibilities)

Right now I'm attempting to flesh out the list with more questions regarding rent, housing, job possibilities, etc. So right now I have no concrete plans of where I want to end up besides the New England area.

I ended up here by googleing Massachusetts cop forum 

I'll do a bit of homework on anything north of New Jersey. The only issue is that I'm looking 3-5 years out. So unsure if availability will decline or hopefully open up.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I dont think anything will open up in this state as long as we have "screw 'em all duval" as gov. You would be hard pressed to find another state gov as anti public safety as the one we have here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

$300 a month for rent? ahahahahahah!!!! NEVER happen out here.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

5-0 said:


> $300 a month for rent? ahahahahahah!!!! NEVER happen out here.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Section_8_(housing)


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Go F yourself.

(Taken from the Sniper school of responses)


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

As a cop and a former sales floor supervisor and LP associate for JCPenney, I can tell you the two careers don't mesh.

At least with JCP, to make any resemblance of a decent living, you had to go salary. Promlem, is in addition to putting in 50-70 hours/wk, the company had a culture of frequent transfers with little notice amongst their dept managers--I had a manager who was transferred to Newington NH to Kingston MA (about a 70 mile difference with Boston traffic in between) on 4 days notice. You could deny a transfer, but doing it twice would effectively end your upward mobility. The higher up th ladder you went, the greater the distances got; all 4 departement mangers I had in the three different stores were all from the mid west.

Conversely, law enforcement careers in the Northeast are the extreme opposite--very static. Heavy union leanings that usually discourage transfers and a civil service system combined with statutory residency requirements (outside of any specific municipality requirement, state law requires municipal officers live within 14 miles of their work municipality) creates very little lateral movement. While it s often the norm in the south or out west, I have a guy on my job who's been on three other PD's and we frequently break his balls about it.

My point is that you guys do not have compatible careers, at least for this area of the country. Look to the south or southwesr...just my advice.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

your first post came off a bit caviler, but with military service you'd be a bit more adapted to life as a civil servant.

just to give you an idea of the job situation out here , you couldn't give my job away at the prison , but now kids coming back from Iraq are signing up looking for one of the last available jobs with decent pay,benefits and a pension.

if you did come out, set up residency and take the test the hiring list goes something like,

survivors of sons and daughters
disabled vets
vets
minorities
politically connected


for some people it might take 4-5 years to make a PD. start out with some security work, then part-time or intermittent for their town, maybe a stint at the county jail or local campus police, etc

allot of times it just doesn't happen and you make the best of where you land. the one good thing about Massachusetts it no matter where you end up it's usually way better pay wise than anywhere else in the country, but the cost of living is higher here too.

for coastal towns i'm partial to Hingham, Cohasset, Scituate, Duxbury and Marshfield. all very nice, all very expensive with Marshfield being a little cheaper.

right now i have friends in the union trades stocking shelves at Home Depot. the O/T on my job has dried up and now working a part-time job on the weekends. things are tough and they don't look to get better anytime soon.

could be extra difficult living here without a support group of family and friends. come out in the summer and visit Cape Cod. if nothing else you'll get a nice vacation .

good luck


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

Move down south! My buddy just got on the Charleston SC PD with no degree and no experience not even security and they are starting him at 34.50 an hour with a take home car and there paying for his academy training. not to mention there's no civil service exam just drop off a resume and your set. when he is done with school he is already promised a big raise. MA is NOT the place to start a career in PD if you want it easy.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

nypdrecruit.com


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll drop a vote in here for the south as well. Many states use a POST system where once you are certified you can work for any department. Pay is not as good but the cost of living is lower as well.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dear newbie: Do your leg work. You do not need advice you need a crystal ball.



LawMan3 said:


> I call BS on this one. $34.50/hr x 40 hrs = $1380/wk x 52 wks = $71,760/yr
> 
> City of Charleston, SC Police Department


Maybe it was $3450/year.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

My man, you're barking up the WRONG tree. I've been in this line waaaay longer than you have... and believe me, it takes QUITE some time to get on in this state.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Dude don't believe any of these BS artists. It's so easy to get on the job in this state, it's not even a challenge anymore. Hell, all you have to do is go to any PD, tell the desk officer how great you are and you're in. That's all I did my man. You got a hankering for SWAT too?? Same thing stud! Sign the list, that's all I did! All ya gotta do is look cool in Wyle X ballistic sunglasses.

Don't listen to these haters playa. These mofos that can't get on, can't because they like to fuck dead people or animals....


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> I call BS on this one. $34.50/hr x 40 hrs = $1380/wk x 52 wks = $71,760/yr
> 
> City of Charleston, SC Police Department


All I know is what he told me and I grew up with him he's not one to exaggerate, and his only past training would have been with the military. so I don't know maybe he didled the right person lol. He told me about that and I almost dropped every thing to move down there.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

South Carolina, a state with one of the worst educational systems in the US, where the drop-out rate is astronomical, pays it's cops 70K+ a year? EMT, your friend is yanking your dick.

I had an academy classmate who was a NC Trooper. He told me that the pay is shit. When I visited there in 1999, I talked with a Raleigh cop. 11 years ago, their starting pay was about $18/hr. I can not imagine that SC is that much better. But the up side is that cost of living is pretty low. You could buy a McMention for what it would cost to buy a condo here. And a small modest house there would run you probably less then $100K.

But let's face it, what is there to do in SC? At least NC has great golf courses. SC is a bit more backward. But if you want to have sex with your first cousin, SC just may be the place to live. If you want to marry a blood relative however, WV should suit you better:redcarded:

Just remeber..............


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

CNuminen said:


> I understand the impact of the economy on jobs out there. *Was previously considering doing a bit more military* as an MP to make me just that more appealing to where I want to work *but they don't need any people either*.


Did you honestly state in this post that the military doesnt need people?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> Did you honestly state in this post that the military doesnt need people?


When he says "A _*bit*_ _*more*_ miltary? Does he imply that he was/is in the military?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey CNumbnuts, you got it all figured out don't ya. Military, MP, CJ degree, High pay, Low rent, Waltzing into a PO position in Ma. What are you smoking out there in Or.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> What are you smoking out there in Or.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't believe how many of you crazies gave honest answers to this Troll !!!!!!! Shut it down. Go join a grunge band in Seattle. Smoke lots of dope and live off the teat of the hard working American peeples........... Everybody's doin' it !

(78th..Finally had something of value to write  )

And fuck you to the busy server too !!!!!!!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> Are you effing kidding me? GFY, troll. You want a quaint town to live in, try South of France. You want cheap rent in Mass? Get on welfare. How is the job situation? We are trying to avoid layoffs. It's not how cops a recieved, it's how hard they take it in the ass from the local government. Your fiancée is a fashin major? Move to New York garment district.
> 
> I think you are just bored in front of your computer so you decided to fiddle-fuck around with us for a bit. Have the curtecy or registering so we at least have a user name to shit on.
> 
> Oh and BTW, happy fucking holidays, dip shit.


I think I was pretty honest.:smoke:


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

263FPD said:


> But let's face it, what is there to do in SC? At least NC has great golf courses. SC is a bit more backward. But if you want to have sex with your first cousin, SC just may be the place to live. If you want to marry a blood relative however, WV should suit you better:redcarded:
> 
> Just remeber..............


Im all set with WV and the whole inbreeding thing I see what that creates.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

I've got the perfect solution for ya buddy, and it satisfies both of the criteria in your title.

The fact is that you Massachusetts LEO career out here was FINISHED before it STARTED. Thread Closed.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*Go join a grunge band in Seattle. Smoke lots of dope and live off the teat of the hard working American peeples........... Everybody's doin' it !
*_
now you talk'n ! :shades_smile:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Time to lock this*

*







*

*UP*


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

OB you worked for JCPenny, still get a store discount on a suit?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow, she's cute....

In that hairy, earthy crunchy kind of way. Her armpit hair is thicker then mine she should braid it.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Where the hell has Niteowl and that guy from Canada been lately?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

blue blood said:


> where the hell has that guy from canada been lately?


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Simon said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


With that, we'll put this thread down.


----------

